# It happened again!!?



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

I posted a while ago (april) about my mice being found in their nest all cold and weak and lethargic. Barely moving. I took them inside and warmed them up on a wheat bag and they were fine within 15 minutes. It happened again this morning. I did the same thing and again, they were bright and active in 15 or so minutes. I am not sure what this is..Any insight?? Nothing was out of the ordinary in the cage. I have altered their heating source to make it a bit warmer just in case its because they are cold.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Has the water level dropped in the bottle since you last changed it?


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Yes the water is fine and no water was given to them before they perked up again. It is bizzare.


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

How cold is it where you're keeping them? Do they have any type of nest boxes or igloos to sleep in or just bedding to build their own nests?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

have they been treated for parasites reasontly? had some small mice go like that then they had lice.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

They have a wooden nest box (actually a bird house) and lots of bedding. The tank itself is outside in the porch with a heat mat under it and a thermostat to regulate the temperature. I actually thought before I got them out 'its quite nice and warm in here'. But I have now put the heat mat inside instead so it is warmer still.

No I haven't treated them for anything. Should I?


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Ok this is getting ridiculous. This is the third or fourth time that this has happened now. The tank was warm, the water bottle was working but both mice were curled up in their nest box cold, lethargic and shivering. Brought them inside and warmed them up with a wheat bag and they went back to normal! Weirdly enough, this weekend was the warmest we have had in months! I don't understand why this keeps happening. After they are warmed up they are fine again for months. It just seems so random.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Reading this post seems like the occurrence is happening at intervals of 6 months ish. The level of infrequency makes me think of possible fright by unknown source. Without knowing your exact surrounding area for likelihood of possible predators that may be within the line of sight of the mice which may account for the infrequency of the way your mice are acting as the predator may not frequent your area on a regular basis but more of an opportunist visitation.

I say this as I have a kestrel that visits my garden maybe 2 or 3 times a year at most and some years I do not see one at all.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

So you think they could have gone into shock? We have a tank jacket covering almost all the cage to stop the cold getting to them. Only the mesh top is uncovered. We have a cat who sticks her head inside the jacket and watches them on a daily basis. She cant reach the mice and they don't seem bothered by her. They come right up to the sides and sniff at her through the glass. Could it be possible that it is her causing this? Even though most of the time they are not bothered? Or appear not to be. You are right about the 6 month intervals..didn't notice that before. The first time it happened 5 out of 6 mice were affected. The 6th one was absolutely fine.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh and half the top is under a shelf. The rest is exposed but inside our porch. I don't think a bird could land on the cage to see them. Possibly a neighbourhood cat..we have had male cats scent mark on the cage before (yuck).


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

From what you said, I doubt it is that particular cat. Another cat, or other predator/really loud noise/bright light could possibly be frightening them that badly, although I've never seen such a thing. Most mice seem, in my experience, to behave as if all things outside their cage are not capable of harming them.

I don't know if this goes on, but some sort of council program for bugs/weeds/who knows what, or other thing that would be sprayed in the air/on the ground every six months...? I recall the scheduled bug spraying, that happened at night every so many months, bothered a few of the outdoor small pets in the town where I grew up. Good luck figuring this out. Especially because you have them outside, I would definitely treat them for parasites.

-Zanne


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Its unlikely as the nearest plot of council owned land is about 20 metres away from our porch..maybe the clocks changing has thrown them off balance


----------

